# Tell me about Bath please.



## Numbers (Jul 19, 2012)

Missus and I have booked a cpl of nights to celebrate our 10th wedding thingy, we're not going until early October and we'll do our research etc.. but any recent experiences or recommendations (food, drink, music etc.).

Merci


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 19, 2012)

It looks very pretty. 

I have now exhausted my supply of bath related knowledge. Hth, and have fun.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes, it is very pretty 

The roman baths really are amazing. Go, and use the audio tour guide thing.
Splash out on the modern spa next door, if you like that sort of thing.

It's been 10 years, so I'm well out of date, but I should think the Bell on Walcot street is still a good pub.


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2012)

Bristol's not far away.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 19, 2012)

Marty is from bath - he's the expert.  

When we went, we went to the bath spa thing in the centre of town.  There's an open air rooftop pool, plus two other pools, steam rooms etc. I liked it. 

It is, however, the most overwhelmingly posh place I've ever been to.  And my mum lives in Henley on Thames...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2012)

Corax said:


> Bristol's not far away.


Indeed - a mere 14 mile traffic-free cycle ride...


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 19, 2012)

We go every couple of months or so, really like the place. It is crazily posh, but a pretty friendly kind of posh really. The Roman Baths are definitely worth seeing, and the new spa over the road is lovely too. Two big pools, one on the roof as mentioned, and four huge steam rooms, each with a different smell. You can sometimes get two for one entry if you've got a train ticket to prove you got there via public transport.

Pubs wise, the Salamander on Old King Street is great, and The Raven on Queen Street is good too, if a little busy at times. We usually go to the Bell on Walcot Street though, a much more laid back and vaguely crusty pub where the flatbread pizzas are superb.

There's lots of good shopping in Bath too, Paxton and Whitfield cheese shop just down from the Salamander is worth popping into just for the experience. There are also some lovely walks along the river and/or canal. If you're feeling a bit more energetic, then the Sham Castle circular walk is great, and gives you an awesome view of the entire city.

Oh yeah, worth seeing the Royal Cresent too, and the botanical garden just along from there is good if you just want somewhere discrete to chill out. It's not a big city really, the centre's nice and compact, so just have a wander about and enjoy the georgian architecture.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2012)

My uncle lived there for a bit when I was a kid in the '60s and though we only went there a few times, it took me a long time to shake off the image of grubby buildings and the gas works ...


----------



## mattie (Jul 19, 2012)

Good time to visit - the students will be back so there will be a bit of life, but most of the tourists will have been and gone so the town itself won't be jam-packed.  Bath is horrible when it's crowded, and it's crowded quite a lot during summer.

Some recomendatinos for food:
Veggie - Demuths.  Probably the best I've had, but not cheap.  The Porter pub has an all-veggie menu, cheap and mostly homecooked.
Asian - Pan Asia. Very good, but again not cheap.  Thai Basil is OK, as is Thai Balcony and Yum Yum Thai.  Thai Balcony and Yum Yum Thia are near theatre Royal, Thai Basil out on Walcot near Bell (as Crispy says, a good pub).
Pub - King William.  Out of town a wee bit, not cheap, but excellent.  Same people own the Garrick's Head by the theatre Royal.
Indian.  Eastern Eye is grand, but not sure the food is quite all that.  Rajpoot probably the best, on Pultenay bridge (be careful - you have to go down a set of stairs, and the stairs are next to another Indian restaurant.  The one that opens onto the street is not that good)
Others. Firehouse Rotisserie is good.  No 5 is good but pricey.  Hole in Wall and Moon and Sixpence have gone, one priced out by rent hikes as the redeveloped the area for Jamie's franchise restaurant.  Olive Tree (part of Queensbury Hotel) is superb but steep.  Had my wedding dinner there.

Pubs:
Top/East of town.  King William quite a bit out, coming back into town there's the Star (awesome freehold pub, good beer, shove ha'penny, boxes of snuff and all sorts) and below that the Bell - live music most nights, good beer, lively and welcoming.  Not much for a bit until you fit Pig and Fiddle in Town (decent, lively pub) or the Porter onnGeorge St.  
In Town: The Raven - Great beers, good pies.  Salamader - Bath ales pub so decent beer.  Volunteer Rifleman's Arms is tiny but can be nice and lively.  Coeur De Lion is tiny but worth sticking head in for a pint.
Train station end: The White Hart or the Ring O'Bells - both a little bit 'frightfully frightfully' at times but decent, and a bit quieter if you fancy.

Other places may come to mind, will post as and when.


----------



## mattie (Jul 19, 2012)

In terms of something to do - if you're national trust members, get the bus up Ralph Allen drive (you can walk it, but it is steep and goes on forever!) and then walk down back through gardens into Widcombe, stopping for pint at white hart on way through.

You wlak through this:






The house itself is now a private school, but gardens lovely.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 19, 2012)

Mattie nailed it.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks very much all, very much appreciated.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2012)

mattie said:


> Good time to visit - the students will be back so there will be a bit of life, but most of the tourists will have been and gone so the town itself won't be jam-packed. Bath is horrible when it's crowded, and it's crowded quite a lot during summer.
> 
> Some recomendatinos for food:
> Veggie - Demuths. Probably the best I've had, but not cheap. The Porter pub has an all-veggie menu, cheap and mostly homecooked.
> ...


 

I'd like to add - Beaujolais - if you want to splash out a bit on that special meal.

I like the Garrick's Head - central and nice ales - Drinking wise - yes to Mattie's recommendations - I'm not a local anymore but have tried most of them - my 'local' when I go down is the St James Wine Vaults, and occasionally the Hop Pole - neither are central - but they aren't far out of town - the Wine Vaults is just beyond the Royal Crescent , the Hop Pole is near Victoria Park. I like the Salamander (I was a teenage regular!) and the Raven. Central Bath - i'd add The Old Green Tree as well, lovely old boozer -

Victoria Park is a lovely park to wander about in - takes you up to the Royal Crescent and the Circus -


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Marty is from bath - he's the expert.
> 
> ...


 
mattie is really - I'm a regular visitor - maybe 5/6 times a year.


----------



## Geri (Jul 19, 2012)

I've been to Bath many times, and I have never seen it anything other than hellishly busy. Avoid the Sausage Shop, it is ridiculously expensive. I am also a fan of The Bell in Walcot Street, and there are some very interesting shops along that road. I love the reclamation yard.


----------



## mattie (Jul 19, 2012)

Geri said:


> I've been to Bath many times, and I have never seen it anything other than hellishly busy. Avoid the Sausage Shop, it is ridiculously expensive. I am also a fan of The Bell in Walcot Street, and there are some very interesting shops along that road.* I love the reclamation yard.*


 
They've gone, sadly - it was a lovely place just to have nose through, although not sure I could ever afford any of it.

http://www.thisisbath.co.uk/Sadness-Walcot-Reclamation-closes/story-11324224-detail/story.html

Following on, plenty of decent little cafes for breakfast up on George Street (two ex-England rugby players own jika jika) and there are a few out along Walcot as well.

Good call marty with St James' Wine Vaults, great pub and always lively. The Marlborough Tavern just across from it does very good food - on that note, matey who owns the Marlborough also owns the chequers in River Street (only about 300 yards away?) but has also bought and renovated the Hare and Hounds. This was a pretty ordinary pub but a lovely building with a superb view over Bath. It's up on the top of Lansdown Hill, you will want to take a bus up but I reckon it's not a bad bet - rumblings are it's a very good pub now,a nd the food's as good a the Marlborough. Beckford's Tower is an easy stroll from there, and there's a few decent walks up on the top of the hill past the racecourse.

The Holborne Museum has reopened after a good long renovation, it's at the other end of Pultenay St to town. The building of bath museum is an interesting little curio, pretty tiny but very intersting.

I'd recommend just walking around, Bath is actually very small and the interesting stuff tend to be no the bottom of the valley. The circus and Royal crescent are pretty, but the other crescents are well worth a look although you may have to climb a few hills.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 19, 2012)

marty21 said:


> takes you up to the Royal Crescent and the Circus -


Being our 10th wedding anniversary it'll be a circus alright and I certainly will consider taking her up the Royal Crescent.

Merci all.


----------



## Geri (Jul 19, 2012)

mattie said:


> They've gone, sadly - it was a lovely place just to have nose through, although not sure I could ever afford any of it.
> 
> http://www.thisisbath.co.uk/Sadness-Walcot-Reclamation-closes/story-11324224-detail/story.html


 
Blimey, been closed almost two years now. What a shame. I also miss the flea market they used to have at the end (indoor one). I got some great stuff from there.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2012)

mattie said:


> Following on, plenty of decent little cafes for breakfast up on George Street (two ex-England rugby players own jika jika) .


 
I don't know why, but I've started calling Jika Jika - Cafe Cocaine   one of the may have had drug issues which led to a ban


----------



## mattie (Jul 19, 2012)

Geri said:


> Blimey, been closed almost two years now. What a shame. I also miss the flea market they used to have at the end (indoor one). I got some great stuff from there.


 
There's a market just along from the Tramshed (the old fleamarket that's now falts and a bar) on Saturdays - it's on the side of the road and just into the littrle carpark next to the big Waitrose carpark. It seems to be the same sort of thing to the Tramshed market back in the late 90s.

On that note, Waitrose have bought out the Podium and are expanding to build a John Lewis department store. Which means I'll never, ever have to go back to Cribb's Causeway.


----------



## mattie (Jul 19, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I don't know why, but I've started calling Jika Jika - Cafe Cocaine  one of the may have had drug issues which led to a ban


 


He did indeed - Fat Matt Stevens.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 19, 2012)

mattie said:


> (part of Queensbury Hotel)


This is where we're staying, we liked the boxing aspect.


----------



## mattie (Jul 19, 2012)

Numbers said:


> This is where we're staying, we liked the boxing aspect.


 
It's lovely 

Essentially some town houses knocked together, and loads of little rooms and snugs and a walled garden.  Not much fisticuffs though.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 19, 2012)

It was the name, + they had a few boxing pics on their website. I'd love if it was historically tied to boxing but I know it's not, the name is good enough for me. 

Thanks very much.


----------



## Geri (Jul 19, 2012)

mattie said:


> There's a market just along from the Tramshed (the old fleamarket that's now falts and a bar) on Saturdays - it's on the side of the road and just into the littrle carpark next to the big Waitrose carpark. It seems to be the same sort of thing to the Tramshed market back in the late 90s.
> 
> On that note, Waitrose have bought out the Podium and are expanding to build a John Lewis department store. Which means I'll never, ever have to go back to Cribb's Causeway.


 
I've been to that one, it's not as good. 

What Bath really needs is a TK Maxx.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2012)

Numbers said:


> This is where we're staying, we liked the boxing aspect.


I always keep thinking of trying the Olive Tree restaurant there - report back if you do. You'll be just down the road from Chequers, and the Wine Vaults, and the Marlborough Tavern - and near My Mum and Dad's place and Sister's place


----------



## mattie (Jul 19, 2012)

Geri said:


> I've been to that one, it's not as good.
> 
> What Bath really needs is a TK Maxx.


 


The Stepford Wives would riot.


----------



## mattie (Jul 19, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I always keep thinking of trying the Olive Tree restaurant there - report back if you do. You'll be just down the road from Chequers, and the Wine Vaults, and the Marlborough Tavern - and near My Mum and Dad's place and Sister's place


 
That almost, almost sounds like an invite 

(The Olive Tree is excellent, btw)


----------



## Numbers (Jul 19, 2012)

mattie said:


> That almost, almost sounds like an invite
> 
> (The Olive Tree is excellent, btw)


It does doesn't it  I've met Marty so if his family are anything like him then good stuff.  I'll cancel the hotel Marty and spend a cpl of nights in your folks if you don't mind - but they're not coming up the royal crescent with us tho'  well.... what happens in Bath stays in Bath I 'spose.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 20, 2012)

Was last there about 8 years ago.. found a good 'late night bar' as at the time with drag queen pushing a trolley full of chocolate curly-wurly's around.  Can't for the life of me remember the name..


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 21, 2012)

If you go to the (modern) spa go early. We went early lunchtime iirc and had to queue for a few minutes to get in. By the time we came out the queue was right through reception and around the side of the building.


----------



## Epona (Jul 23, 2012)

When I was last in Bath, there was a pub that was part of a chain that did massive meals - like you could get sausage beans and chips and the 'normal' sized meal was 4 sozzies, beans, and a pile of chips - but you could double, triple, or quadruple it - a 16 sozzie + 2 tins of beans + half a hundredweight of chips meal is within your grasp.  It applied to everything on the menu.  I didn't eat there, don't get me wrong I love my grub, but I find a massive plate of food daunting iykwim.

That wasn't my highlight of the visit really, but looking at their menu and going 'OMFG' was one of the more memorable moments.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 23, 2012)

Epona said:


> When I was last in Bath, there was a pub that was part of a chain that did massive meals - like you could get sausage beans and chips and the 'normal' sized meal was 4 sozzies, beans, and a pile of chips - but you could double, triple, or quadruple it - a 16 sozzie + 2 tins of beans + half a hundredweight of chips meal is within your grasp. It applied to everything on the menu. I didn't eat there, don't get me wrong I love my grub, but I find a massive plate of food daunting iykwim.
> 
> That wasn't my highlight of the visit really, but looking at their menu and going 'OMFG' was one of the more memorable moments.


 
 

Where is this magical place?


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 23, 2012)

Hollis said:


> Was last there about 8 years ago.. found a good 'late night bar' as at the time with drag queen pushing a trolley full of chocolate curly-wurly's around. Can't for the life of me remember the name..


 
That would have been the gay pub on landsdown road imo.  They do a curly wurly cocktail too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2012)

Best value feed I ever had in that area - and possibly the best value I've ever had, was at the Canoe hire place near the Dundas aqueduct - it was only meant to be a quick brunch - "baked potato with roast veggies - came with green salad and coleslaw for about £8 - I'm planning to cycle that way at some point this week to see if it was a mistake.

We also once stopped at the place next to Moles club where they also do good value veggie nosh.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 23, 2012)

I really like the Nepalese restaurant - yak yeti yak.

Value wise the chinese on widcombe parade does all sorts of mental chinese dishes (on the special menu) you've never seen or heard of before. It's awesome if you're into random food. They also do more standard anglo-chinese faire.

Both great alternatives to the bog standard curry house or thai place.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 29, 2012)

Gerry1time said:


> Pubs wise, the Salamander on Old King Street is great, and The Raven on Queen Street is good too, if a little busy at times. *We usually go to the Bell on Walcot Street though*, a much more laid back and vaguely crusty pub where the flatbread pizzas are superb.


 
Gerry knows the score!  

Not sure about the pizxa there though, we've never had em in the Bell!   

Beer choice and atmos up there rules though 

Does the Raven still do Pieminster pies?


----------



## ska invita (Aug 28, 2012)

Numbers said:


> Missus and I have booked a cpl of nights to celebrate our 10th wedding thingy, we're not going until early October and we'll do our research etc.. but any recent experiences or recommendations (food, drink, music etc.).
> 
> Merci


happy anniversary


----------



## Geri (Aug 29, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Best value feed I ever had in that area - and possibly the best value I've ever had, was at the Canoe hire place near the Dundas aqueduct - it was only meant to be a quick brunch - "baked potato with roast veggies - came with green salad and coleslaw for about £8 - I'm planning to cycle that way at some point this week to see if it was a mistake.


 
Why would it be a mistake? I wouldn't expect to pay more than £8 for a potato and a few bits of veg!

We went to Bath yesterday and apart from the Roman baths, they don't really have anything that we don't have in Bristol, the advantage is that it is very compact and you can see it all on foot in a few hours.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 29, 2012)

Actually I visited it (The Angelfish) again on Sunday, but there was a 40 minute wait, so I had cake instead.
The price was actually £6.50. (for two toppings plus salads)
I'm definitely going to go that way again, but set off earlier - even when the Two Tunnels is up and running I reckon it's well worth nipping back that way. I don't recommend the canal path for cycling.


----------



## Geri (Aug 29, 2012)

We went on a boat trip yesterday along the canal to Bathampton Mill. It was OK but a little dull. I've always fancied the boat trip from Bristol to Bath, but it takes 5 hours and costs £30 one way!


----------



## Boycey (Aug 29, 2012)

i once cycled there and got stuck in the youth hostel shower while on acid. other than that it's hilly, pretty and expensive.


----------



## mattie (Aug 29, 2012)

Bath.  A bit like Bristol but with inescapable showers.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 29, 2012)

mattie said:


> Bath. A bit like Bristol but with inescapable showers.


Unless you're on a bike and can ride really fast towards Bristol.

I'm sure sometimes it's been sunnier / drier there though.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 29, 2012)

Geri said:


> Why would it be a mistake? I wouldn't expect to pay more than £8 for a potato and a few bits of veg!
> 
> We went to Bath yesterday and apart from the Roman baths, they don't really have anything that we don't have in Bristol, the advantage is that it is very compact and you can see it all on foot in a few hours.


 I walk almost everywhere when I'm down there - don't know which buses go to my mum's place - she's quite close to town - when I lived there I did epic walks - from Fairfield Park to Bear Flat (I do drive that journey now tbf)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 29, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Yes, it is very pretty
> 
> The roman baths really are amazing. Go, and use the audio tour guide thing.
> Splash out on the modern spa next door, if you like that sort of thing.
> ...


 
The roman baths are boring.

I bet the Bell has gone or is shit now.


----------



## mattie (Aug 29, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The roman baths are boring.
> 
> I bet the Bell has gone or is shit now.


 


Still, at least it's not raining.


----------



## Geri (Aug 29, 2012)

It was still there yesterday.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 29, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The roman baths are boring.
> 
> I bet the Bell has gone or is shit now.


 
See also: Your mum.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 29, 2012)

Rival records and our price are gone.
I robbed a rare Dwaves 7inch record from HMV once. It taunted me for weeks with it's £7 price tag


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 29, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The roman baths are boring.
> 
> I bet the Bell has gone or is shit now.


 
The Bell is still there and continues to be a good pub.

The roman baths are still shit tho.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 29, 2012)

felixthecat said:


> The Bell is still there and continues to be a good pub.


I bet they don't still sell fags by the one in an honesty box though.

Is Jonny G still there?


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 30, 2012)

Geri said:


> We went on a boat trip yesterday along the canal to Bathampton Mill. It was OK but a little dull. I've always fancied the boat trip from Bristol to Bath, but it takes 5 hours and costs £30 one way!


 
The trip to bathampton mill is along the river, not the canal!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 30, 2012)

Where are you parked at the moment ? I cycled from Bathampton to Dundas on Sunday and thought I knew what your boat looks like ...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 30, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Rival records and our price are gone.
> I robbed a rare Dwaves 7inch record from HMV once. It taunted me for weeks with it's £7 price tag


 My fave record shop ever was Cruisin' Records - which was opposite the Salamander in that little back street - closed since the mid 80s probably


----------



## Geri (Aug 30, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> The trip to bathampton mill is along the river, not the canal!


 
Still dull.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 30, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Where are you parked at the moment ? I cycled from Bathampton to Dundas on Sunday and thought I knew what your boat looks like ...


 
I'm a bit further out in Bradford on Avon at the mo.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 30, 2012)

I probably meant "moored"


----------



## Numbers (Sep 26, 2012)

Have just read this thread again and Googled some of the things mentioned so thanks all 

Only a week to go now, seemed ages away back in mid July, so much has happened between then and now.

We've booked The Hudson and The Olive Tree to eat.  I'd be happy with chips tbf but...  

Can't wait.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 26, 2012)

Cafe du globe morrocan is really nice too. 10.95 lunch


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2012)

mattie said:


> In terms of something to do - if you're national trust members, get the bus up Ralph Allen drive (you can walk it, but it is steep and goes on forever!) and then walk down back through gardens into Widcombe, stopping for pint at white hart on way through.
> 
> You wlak through this:
> 
> ...


We did the walk a few weeks ago, all the way from Mum's place near St Jame's Sq - through town, Widcombe and up to the entrance of Prior Park - that hill is a killer ! I don't remember ever walking up there when I lived there. Lovely walk down through the park though and back to Widcombe.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 27, 2012)

FYI there's now a bike hire place next to the weir if that's your thing.  You can jump onto the canal from there and cycle out to bathampton via sydney gardens.


----------



## mattie (Sep 28, 2012)

Numbers said:


> Have just read this thread again and Googled some of the things mentioned so thanks all
> 
> Only a week to go now, seemed ages away back in mid July, so much has happened between then and now.
> 
> ...


 
The Hudson does lovely steaks.  Shame it took the place of the Hat and Feathers.  It's near the Star pub and a bit further out of town form the Bell, both of which are well worth a visit.

The students are back and have no upcoming exams, so should be nice and lively in town.

Hope all goes well, we seem to have received pretty much all of the Atlantic in rain so surely there's no more to come.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 4, 2012)

Heading off a in a few hours   once again, thanks for all your posts.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 8, 2012)

Had a lovely time, we both agree we love Bath 

Queensberry Hotel is the business, I was quite delighted to be advised the Marquis himself did stay in 1 of the buildings which make up the hotel, + had a boxing school there way back when.  Anytime we go back to Bath we're gonna stay there as our stay was close to flawless, it wasn't the most luxurious or by no means the best hotel we've ever stayed in but it was our kind of place, our room(s) we're split over 2 floors which was a first, bathroom and walk in wardrobe down a side stairs off our bedroom, lovely lounge area, best bed we've ever slept in, even better than our bed at home.

Marty - we only had breakfast in The Olive Tree (interestingly the caption/image for the restaurant of 2 ladies fighting is based on Olive and Cherry fighting over the name of it, Olive winning of course), we figured as we were only there 2 days we'd like to spread the wealth, but if breakfast is anything to go by then I'd recommend it.  Maybe next time we'll have dinner there.

Pub wise we visited The Bell, The Raven, The Salamander and The Porter.  The first 3 were good and we really enjoyed a few sherberts, there was a Reggae night at The Bell on the Thursday night, The Porter was prob' more suited to us 10/15/20 years ago, we felt old in there, lol, didn't stop us drinking sambuca etc. tho' as they had a lovely old Soul selection playing, but wasn't somewhere we'd go back again in a hurry.

We didn't do the Roman Baths, we got there and weren't feeling it so meandered around the streets instead, bought a few nik naks and spent £44 on fudge in The Fudge Kitchen, f**k me is that fudge good.

Had a brilliant night in Hudsons on our anniversary, Champagne Lush cocktails, wonderful bit of steak, it was one of the best (enjoyable) meals we've ever had, but I could have eaten in McDonalds and enjoyed myself due to what we were celebrating.

All in all, brilliant place and we're already planning a return visit.

Thanks again for all your posts.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed it - £44 on fudge though!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2012)

> spent £44 on fudge in The Fudge Kitchen,


 
drugs forum --->


----------



## Numbers (Oct 8, 2012)

Couldn't help myself, the guy kept giving me bits to taste and they were all lovely so I bought 12 slabs.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 8, 2012)

Numbers said:


> All in all, brilliant place and we're already planning a return visit.
> 
> Thanks again for all your posts.


 
Try and check out the hop pole if you head back, they used to do really nice food for a decent price and lovely ales and a nice beer garden.


----------



## mattie (Oct 9, 2012)

Glad it went well.  That sounds like a lot of fudge.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 9, 2012)

Given the prices those places charge I imagine it was a fairly small bag tbh


----------

